# Tetra Whisper ex70 flow rate



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Hey everyone. 

The tetra whisper ex70 has 2 sides that the water can waterfall into the tank. the left side is consistently putting out less water than the right side. I have taken all the filter media out, rinsed the whole unit, checked the impeller (one impeller pushes water through one tube which fills both sides) and ive checked the tube, its position, etc.. 

and i STILL cant figure out why the left side is a trickle while the right side is a full proper flow. 

any ideas?


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Is your tank level? Is the HOB level? If anything is tilted, more water will go out the lower side.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

all is level. i checked it out today. 

and this only started occuring about the last month..


----------

